# P5Q-E Overclocking settings



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have Following Hardware :
P5Q-E
E8400
4 GB TWIN 2X 2048 - 6400 C5 DHX

i am using these settings :
AI Overclock tuner: MANUAL 
CPU Ratio Setting: AUTO
FSB Frequency: 445
PCI-E Frequency: 100 
FSB Strap to North Bridge: AUTO 
DRAM Frequency: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: AUTO 
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: AUTO 
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: AUTO 
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: AUTO 
DRAM Timing Control: AUTO 

1st Information: 5-5-5-18-3-54-6-3 
2nd Information: 8-3-5-4-6-4-6 
3rd Information: 14-5-1-6-6 

DRAM Static Read Control: DISABLED
DRAM Read Training: DISABLED
MEM. OC Charger: ENABLED
AI Clock Twister: AUTO
AI Transaction Booster: AUTO

CPU Voltage: 1.32
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): .630 
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): .630 
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.58
FSB Termination Voltage: AUTO 
DRAM Voltage: 2.0
NB Voltage: 1.14
NB GTL Reference: .630 
SBridge Voltage: 1.1
PCIE SATA Voltage: AUTO 

Load Line Calibration: AUTO 
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled 
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : AUTO 
NB Clock Skew : AUTO 
CPU Margin Enhancement: OPTIMIZED

Advanced Settings
C1e: Disabled
Max CPUID Value Limit: Disabled
Intel(r) Virtualization tech: Disabled
CPU TM Function: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Disabled

Post screen Goes Good, 
BUt i dont get my Multi Boot screen to VIsta and Xp?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

haywired2002 said:


> I have Following Hardware :
> P5Q-E
> E8400
> 4 GB TWIN 2X 2048 - 6400 C5 DHX
> ...


I might be wrong but I think your cpu voltage is too high, I have the e8400 and asus rampage formula and have the voltage at at 1.218 also knock your FSB down to 443.


----------



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> I might be wrong but I think your cpu voltage is too high, I have the e8400 and asus rampage formula and have the voltage at at 1.218 also knock your FSB down to 443.


It would be lot more helpful to me if u had told me as sure not as u might be right or wrong


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

haywired2002 said:


> It would be lot more helpful to me if u had told me as sure not as u might be right or wrong


Have a look on INtels website for the correct voltages for your cpu, but I am pretty sure your too high


----------



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ya i have checked the Intel Site, they say its range is aroud 0.850v-1.3625v,


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

it really depends if you have the G0 stepping or the C0 version


cpu-z will tell you that .......... the G0 takes the lower voltage better

but either way ............ 1.31 is not harmful ......... but you always want to set it as low as possible 


I like to take a run with a stress testing program like orthos for two hours .......... if no errors

then I drop down .01volt and run orthos again for two hours

keep doing this until you get a failure


overclocking isnt like math .......... 1 +1=2 overclocking is more of a "try this / try that"


what are your goals ............are you trying to go higher or ?????????


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

disable the overclock and then see if the multi boot comes back .......... if yes

then you could try inputting your values manually ....... and see if the lack of AI booster brings back your multi boot options


----------



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

linderman said:


> it really depends if you have the G0 stepping or the C0 version
> 
> 
> cpu-z will tell you that .......... the G0 takes the lower voltage better
> ...


Mine is C0, 
I just want to go for 4Ghz, with Good Memory Timings


----------



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

linderman said:


> disable the overclock and then see if the multi boot comes back .......... if yes
> 
> then you could try inputting your values manually ....... and see if the lack of AI booster brings back your multi boot options


Yes..When i disable the Over clock..my Multi Boot screen comes back and i can easily boot to my windows,

What u r suggesting, come again plz


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

there are two ways to overclock .............. using overclocking software like AI booster


or doing a manual overclock ............... dont use AI booster ................ print out all those values that AI booster is showing you .............. then enter the bios ........... disable AI booster and "enable" manual overclocking .............

enter all those values you have .................


I think you will then have your 4ghz and multi boot ................... the AI booster wont be there to bug it


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

and your voltage is very good for a C0 stepping CPU ............... I'll bet GreenBruce has the G0 stepping that why he doesnt require as much voltage ............ but thats splitting hairs at this point


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Antec P80B
ASUS P5Q-E Rev A3 Motherboard
E8400 E0 cpu
4x1GB Crucial Ballistix PC2-6400 4-4-4-12 (2.0v)memory
Scythe Infinity + 120mm
Radeon X1900XT 512mb (OC'd to 692/712)
XP Pro SP3

AI Tweaker
AI Overclock tuner: MANUAL
CPU Ratio Setting: 9.0
FSB Frequency: 446
PCI-E Frequency: 100
FSB Strap to North Bridge: Auto
DRAM Frequency: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: Auto
DRAM Timing Control: MANUAL

1st Information :
CAS# Latency: 4
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 4
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 4
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 12
RAS# to RAS# Delay : Auto
Row Refresh Cycle Time: Auto
Write Recovery Time: Auto
Read to Precharge Time: Auto
2nd Information :
READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): Auto
Write to Read Delay (S): Auto
WRITE to READ Delay (D): Auto
READ to READ Delay (S): Auto
READ to READ Delay (D): Auto
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): Auto
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): Auto
3rd Information :
WRITE to PRE Delay: Auto
READ to PRE Delay: Auto
PRE to PRE Delay: Auto
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: Auto
ALL PRE to REF Delay: Auto
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
MEM. OC Charger: Auto
AI Clock Twister: Moderate
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance level 10

CPU Voltage: 1.28500
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): Auto
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
FSB Termination Voltage: Auto
DRAM Voltage: 2.02
NB Voltage: 1.28
NB GTL Reference: Auto
SBridge Voltage: Auto
PCIE SATA Voltage: Auto

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : Default
NB Clock Skew : Default
CPU Margin Enhancement: Optimized


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

that template is to give you some clues ................ the settings can be put in manually .......... 

if you are running 2gb sticks of memory .............. your CAS values will be 5-5-5-18



what you want to do is print out the template I just posted .............. then fill in as many values as you can with the report from your AI tuner report


----------



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

linderman said:


> Antec P80B
> ASUS P5Q-E Rev A3 Motherboard
> E8400 E0 cpu
> 4x1GB Crucial Ballistix PC2-6400 4-4-4-12 (2.0v)memory
> ...


Nice
Can u tell me some good timings for my Ram too
and Why u didnt touched ur PCIe Frequency?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

some people use PCI frequency: 101 thats fine too ............


remember ............. this is NOT math ......... there can be variations


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you will need to raise cpu voltage as shown in your AI report ............. your cpu is C0 stepping ............. the one is this template is G0 (less volts required)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

check your PM's


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

linderman said:


> and your voltage is very good for a C0 stepping CPU ............... I'll bet GreenBruce has the G0 stepping that why he doesnt require as much voltage ............ but thats splitting hairs at this point


yep mine is G0


----------

